# No udder on FF at ~151 days



## LittleFarm (Oct 12, 2009)

I have a 2 year old nubian that we bought on June 24th, the calculator says that Nov. 20 would be 150 days, but she has no udder at all yet. She is getting fed lots of alfafa hay, a ration of grain x2 day and boss.
Any ideas on when or if she will develop one or is it possible she won't?
Thanks,


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Are you sure she is bred?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Also some does develop even after kidding. 
Tam


----------



## LittleFarm (Oct 12, 2009)

Well, I wasn't sure and she just kept getting bigger and bigger, then she started 'singing'. Then her ligs started to flatten and now they are gone...then the goo started and she has been gooing on and off for a week...she has been pooing while laying down at night, never did that before...I haven't been able to feel any movement. She is just a tiny Nubian and doesn't want to leave my side now...


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

When you say no udder do you mean you cannot feel any glandular development at all-flat-no teat enlargement? 
I would make sure you have some negative colostrum on hand in case she is late to develop milk supply. Good luck with delivery- some FF have hormonal delays and will udder up as late as 3 days after birthing. In the wild their genetics would have died out because no one would come along and scoop up and bottle feed the kids so they could survive but we have kept them in the gene pool no matter how impractical it is. Not to worry but keep milk on hand! Let us know how it goes.
Lee


----------



## LittleFarm (Oct 12, 2009)

This is her udder today...
http://i762.photobucket.com/albums/xx267/Happymrst/Honey 112110/Honey112110003.jpg
Her teats are really the same size they were five months ago.
It doesn't feel like there is any fluid in them, they are flat.
This is my first experience with a FF, and all babies born here, stay here, I don't sell or eat my goaties...they are pets and for milk, so no worries about propagating nasty genes for others.
Thanks,


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

That does not look like bred doe to me.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes - that does not look like an udder - just teats.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Gina- I was not criticizing you personally for poor breeding. I was just adding some (obviously superfluous) info about how it could happen that a 'dairy' goat could not have milk in time for birthing. 

This doe looks like my 6 month old kids. If a 2 year old is due to kid her belly will have dropped to the point that it will rotate the mammary out and down from the weight and pressure of the kids even if she will be late starting milk production. 
This looks like a virgin doe.


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 10, 2009)

Looks like we need more pictures of her in general. At 151 days you can tell most FF are pregnant.

If her ligs are gone, behavior has changed, pooping laying down, singing..... then I would want to check and make sure she is not in trouble. Especially if she is small? maybe too small to deliver kids?

Do you have a good vet that can come out? There are folks in MI here, on goat 911 and HT that might be close enough to help.

Taking her temp is also a good idea. It should be around 102*


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes a rear shot of belly that shows beyond legs and over the top would help and a side shot to see if she is dropped. Small should not have anything to do with mammary development. Small goats have hormones too! 

If you really think she is about to kid please get some colostrum from someone.
Lee


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Can you get a photo from the rear that includes vulva? It should be loose and floppy and pink and everted if delivery is close.


----------



## LittleFarm (Oct 12, 2009)

Pictures from today...
http://s762.photobucket.com/albums/xx267/Happymrst/Honey 112110/
Thanks,


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you for the photos Gina.
I think you may be in for a cloud burst. If not....start rounding up some colostrum!
Lee


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

Her udder doesn't look like she's bred, but I had a doe like that once. She was bred to kid as a yearling. As her due date approached, she had neither a baby belly nor an udder. About the time she was due, I put her on the milk stand to feel for babies and was sure I felt a kid in her. At day 155, she suddenly had a small udder and kidded later that day with a single doeling. The next year, she again had no udder, but I'd put a cleanup buck in with the does so when I felt a small udder beginning one morning, I thought she may have another day or two so I went to work. That evening I discovered she'd kidded, another single doeling that was barely alive when I found her. The doe had apparantly bit the umbilacle too close and the kid had lost too much blood. I was unable to save her. Since the doe did produce enough for a single kid, but not enough for my milk string, I sold her.


----------



## LittleFarm (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks...I have frozen negative colostrum and ample milk...


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

My fingers are crossed that when you do chores today that you will find twin doelings and mamma with a nice full udder. These things can come on right after birth. I have a friend who has 20 plus years with goats, she took a dry yearling to nationals this year. Lo and behold the dry yearling kidded when they got there! Just goes to show you that even very experienced goat breeders get surprized sometimes. Good luck and keep us informed.

Anne


----------



## LittleFarm (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Anne! I really appreciate that! She is still hanging in there...she is still eating like a pig along with everything else that goes with that. I am with her waiting patiently and giving hourly massages that seem to make her feel better! I will keep you updated!
Thanks again and Have a great day!!!
Gina


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Please do let us know when she kids.


----------



## LittleFarm (Oct 12, 2009)

Tonight, I figured out that I have been having a BIG brain cramp about the purchase date on this doe :blush :really :crazy !!! Her last possible breed date to the buck was on 7/5/10, so sometime before 12/1/10 would be her due date...it could be tomorrow or not. I need a vacation!!! :crazy


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

Oh wow, so it is very possible then. Yay!  I've mixed up dates before too. You're not alone.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to breeding and raising dairy goats


----------

